# Need SnoWay ST mount for Cherokee



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm looking for a SnoWay mount for a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport. It has to be the older-style mount for an ST plow.

I have a Jeep YJ mount that I can trade.


----------

